# 27 zillas



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

just put a set on a bike and let me say they are sweet, super light and smooth.i would recomend them to anybody that wants a all round tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Id like to trade my MST's for some. Or sell & buy some, just to try them out. Plus I'd be able to make a good comparison.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I like my 28s.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree Sandman!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I had some that I loved the ones I had.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am gettin' ready to order me a set of 30's on SS312's...Can't wait


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You got them ordered yet?


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

My cousin had Zillas, he liked them too!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They will surprise you in the Mud...I raced with my 27's once and got 1st in my class....LOL!!! I really like them. When your racing in all water I don't think it matter whole lot. The Zilla's bite the bottom of the Pit good IMO. I am thinking about trying to race with some 30's and see how they do. I seen some 28's on Crushlocks once. Here at a local race. He ran REAL good with them. He said he always raced with Outlaws and like them better....LOL!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

They're named after a famous "Giant Fire spitting Dragon"!!!!!


What did ya'll expect??!!!!!!!

:rockn::rockn:





Just sayin'


----------

